# Denon AVR- 3312Ci ARC issue



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've got this receiver and am using my Samsung LED's HDMI control/ARC option to control the receiver's master volume control. When the receiver is on standby it is supposed to enable the TV's speakers and volume control and pipe through the HDMI source I selected. When the receiver comes on it supposed to stay on that source, disable the tv's speakers and control/display the receivers master volume.

The problem is that the receiver keeps switching to the "TV" source when I turn the TV on. Which would not be a problem except that that source does not have a physical HDMI input, nor can it be assigned one. So I have to turn the receiver on, switch to the source I want, then turn it off again for it to stay on that source during standby.

I was able to get around the problem somewhat by deleting the TV source from the receiver's menu. Now instead of switching sources to TV while in standby it goes into some limbo source until I turn on the receiver. Where it then activates the source I want. Then like before I turn off the receiver and use the TV as before.

Anyone know how to get around or fix this?


----------

